# whats the lowest junior handicap you've seen?



## itsamomentintime (Apr 11, 2018)

My kids are keen golfers, I was wondering whats the lowest junior handicap you've seen? 

Wasn't Justin Rose +3 at 14?


----------



## Dasit (Apr 11, 2018)

Just googled Rory's handicap as junior and saw

"[FONT=Austin News Text Roman, Georgia, Times, serif]It helped, of course, that he knew Royal Portrush so intimately. "I've a personal love for the place," he told me. "As a toddler, I watched my dad play there in the North of Ireland Amateur Open championship." A few years later, at the age of just 12, McIlroy had broken par at his home course of Holywood and was playing off plus four â€“ so perhaps his round of 61 was to be expected. "
[/FONT]https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/europe/united-kingdom/northern-ireland/articles/The-Masters-2012-Rory-McIlroy-from-Holywood-to-Hollywood/


[FONT=Austin News Text Roman, Georgia, Times, serif]+4 at 12, not sure if to be believed though.[/FONT]


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 11, 2018)

A lad at My club is +5 and got there at 16 , currently away at a US collage. His younger brother is going to also be a star. +1 at 13 and just shot 66 gross last week in the medal (CSS73) he's only about 4ft tall as well the little bugger


----------



## r0wly86 (Apr 11, 2018)

When I was a junior there was someone of +2 at a near by course, great golfer, but my abiding memory was him topping his drive on the first tee. If someone like that can do it then we shouldn't feel so bad


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2018)

Couple of talented lads at our club - both been at College in the US, one of them has just got through Q School for the PGA Latin America and Europro Tours - he's off +2.6 and then there's another lad who's still at college, got through to Open Final Qualifying last year and he's been off as low as +3.4 and shot 61 at the back-end of summer at our place last year.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Apr 11, 2018)

There was a youngster at my current club a few years back when I was a member first time round , always around the practice area ,putting chipping bunker shots ect don't think I ever seen him out on the course well as a result he was off +3 at the age of 15


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 11, 2018)

itsamomentintime said:



			My kids are keen golfers, I was wondering whats the lowest junior handicap you've seen? 

Wasn't Justin Rose +3 at 14?
		
Click to expand...

I was told (by a North Hants member) that JR was +4 when he won the Hampshire Hog aged 14 - but +3, +4 - hell - what's one shot


----------



## Capella (Apr 11, 2018)

I know that Dominic Foos had a handicap of +6 when he turned pro at the age of 16. As far as I know, that was the best German handicap ever. He is playing on the Challenge Tour (had one win there in his first year) and gets a few ET exemptions every year.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 11, 2018)

Way back in the day Warren Bennett used to boss it around Ruislip even as a junior...
Think he was +3 but couldn't be sure how young he was at the time...
Low amateur, at the Open, one year iirc but his pro career fizzled out...


----------



## OnTour (Apr 11, 2018)

Bl00dy cheats turning pro for an easy life  can't hack giving shots away. 

Sorry no help what so ever, back in my day a scratch golfer was awesome early 90s -2 was best, Steve Webster in the triangle matches week between Nuneaton, Hinckley and Atherstone. 

Kids these days have so much info about. fantastic to see


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2018)

Never been lucky enough to have been round very good juniors off less than 1 or 2. Played with an ex tour pro and that was a revelation. It's interesting to see how good some of the juniors on here are or have been


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2018)

Bradley Moore was a member of the England team,won the McGregor and Reid Trophies and played off +4 at one point


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 12, 2018)

Have to admire + handicaps. How good must you have to be to maintain that level of golf??

I played with a lad a couple of year ago who was +2, he was steady and didn't make a mistake all day long. He made me chuckle on the 11th hole when he rolled in a 5 foot putt for birdie, turned to me and said "birdie net par!"


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 12, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Have to admire + handicaps. How good must you have to be to maintain that level of golf??

I played with a lad a couple of year ago who was +2, he was steady and didn't make a mistake all day long. He made me chuckle on the 11th hole when he rolled in a 5 foot putt for birdie, turned to me and said "birdie net par!"
		
Click to expand...

Had a similar experience with one of our juniors playing together in the am-am Sunday roll up. 

He was +3 at the time and on the 16th he was giving a shot back. Creamed his drive, meanwhile I had pushed mine into the trees and had to chip out finishing alongside his ball.

Credit to him for seeing the funny side when I said to him "Both here in two then!"


----------

